# Asus Monitor Keeps Going Off



## HillbillySkill (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello,
My son has an Asus Flat Panel Monitor that keeps switching over to off mode, or is it sleep mode, I'm not sure, as soon as he turns on his computer.
The Asus logo comes up, followed soon after by a 'No Signal' message. This happens every time we turn on the computer.
We have checked all the leads and connections and removed all the dust we could see. I have checked to see if any of the fans are pressing on the On/Off switch. 
Someone suggested loosening the screws on the Power Plug. That didn't work.
We have just recently installed Windows 7 onto his computer, It was working fine up until yesterday when this problem occurred. We had just connected up his XBox 360 to the computer, which was OK, sort of. That is, the image that came up on the monitor, through Winfast, was magnified too much. Whereupon he pressed Restart and the problem occurred. The TV signal was coming through the computer OK. Until the point that we are now unable to get any picture on the monitor.
I don't think the monitor is dead because the blue light, then the orange light still works.
Thank you,
HS http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/4-dontknow.gif


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


have you tried the monitor on another computer to see if it is the same


----------



## HillbillySkill (Feb 12, 2010)

Will get back to you with the information you request.
I can say that we tried swapping monitors between my sons 2 computers, as they are both Asus 24" Flat Panel Monitors, and the problem still occurred with the new monitor in place.
Thank you for your help.
Also, I'm not sure I can figure out exactly the answers to your questions, but I'll do my best to get as much information for you as I can.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if the monitor did not work ok when you tried it on the other computer,then i would suspect it is faulty
or if you mean you tried another monitor on the computer with the problem
you will need to post the specs i listed above


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the PC is a prebuilt (HP-Dell etc.), post the Brand Name & Model Number and any hardware changes you may have made since purchased.


----------



## HillbillySkill (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello Again,
This is the information you requested:
Video Card: Radeon HD3800
Cpu: AMD AM2
Motherboard: Asus A8S-X
ram: Cors XMS2 DDR2 x 2
power supply: Cooler Master Intel Form Factor ATX 12V V2.01
Monitor: Asus VW222
*
I think :{
*
Also, we did try another monitor with the computer in question. Which didn't work either, even though it works with its own computer.
*
Thank you,
HillbillySkill


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

power supply: Cooler Master

need the model and wattage

did you try the monitor on the other computer


----------



## HillbillySkill (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello Again!
The Power Supply is a Cooler Master RP-650-PCAR.
Hope that helps.
By the way, now my other son's computer Monitor has gone off. Same model monitor.
Sheesh!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is not one of their quality units does not have enough available amps output on the 12v line
from whats there i would equate it out to a quality 400-450w

see if you can borrow a quality 80+ 550w psu to try in it

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## HillbillySkill (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for your help.
I think I'm going to have to buy new Power Supplys because I wouldn't have the wherewithall to find an old one in the garage and then bring it in and try it. It would probably have connectivity issues of its own because we live near the ocean and they've been out there a while. Also since my husband died last year, and he was the one who looked after our computers, we don't have anyone with expertise left anymore to work things out.
I will thus buy some new gear at our next Computer Fair. I am confident enough to put new ones in. I just hope I end up buying powerful enough units. Fingers crossed!
Thank you again for all your help. It has been invaluable. We never would have known what was wrong without you.
Cheers,
HS


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

they need to be this or better look for th 80+ logo on the box if they don't have it do not buy

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## HillbillySkill (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello Again!
I have ordered the Corsair Power Supply, as you suggested.
Something interesting has happened though. One of the Monitors has started working again! It was just left for 2 days and then tried agian, and it worked!
Do you think this supports the theory that it is a Power Supply problem, and do you also think that the other Power Supply will eventually go?
Thankx,
HS


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see what happens with the new one

which computer was it on when it started working again,the troublesome one or the one that was ok

starting again after being off for a period also could indicate heat running u/powered also causes heat

so see where you are after fitting the new supply


----------



## HillbillySkill (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello,
It was the computer that only stopped working recently, that is, the less troublesome one.
It HAS been very humid and oppressively hot here recently.
HS
Will report back in 4-5 days when new Power Supply is fitted, fyi.

Hello Again,
I have been advised that the Power Supply that you recommended I buy is out of stock atm until March 15th.
They have recommended that I might consider a couple of alternatives:
* http://store.livefire.com.au/product_info.php?cPath=40&products_id=1727
* http://store.livefire.com.au/product_info.php?cPath=40&products_id=1731

With my limited knowledge about these things I think the Gigabyte sounds OK. However, if you believe that I should wait for the Corsair I will do that.
May I have your opinion?
Thankx,
HS


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

neither recommended see if they have stock here

http://www.abit.com.au/items.aspx?id=10699


----------



## HillbillySkill (Feb 12, 2010)

G'day,
I have just bought a new Graphics Card, a Gigabyte ATi Radeon HD 5770 series, and an Antec Truepower TP-550 Power Supply, installed them, and still no desired results! Monitor still saying 'No Signal'. What could be going wrong now?
Help! 
HS


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i would not have bought the antec

check the aux power plug is securely in the m/b

try a cmos reset

try with the power removed from the drives


----------



## HillbillySkill (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello again,
Thank you for your advice. I will get my son to try out everything you have suggested. If that fails to work then I guess it must be that the Power Supply is not strong enough for the Graphics Card, would you say? If that is the case, then I will have to purchase another one, and which ones would you recommend? I know you will say the Corsair, but they have proved to be almost impossible to get recently. So I would like you to suggest an alternative or two as well please.
Thank you,
HS


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look at what is recommended in here and see what you can match up with what is available in your area

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

leave the psu until you have tried the others


----------

